# the water dragon thread!



## mareebapython (Jul 25, 2012)

as you can see by the name this is a thread where everyone can post photos & talk about there water dragons. enjoy!


----------



## Umbral (Jul 25, 2012)

Warer dragons sound dangerous!


----------



## -Peter (Jul 25, 2012)

Sound like a scouser


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 25, 2012)

good idea. Lets see some photos!


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 25, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> good idea. Lets see some photos!



I will post more up when i can find the cord to connect my phone to the computer.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 25, 2012)

ill get on this tonight.. i love my water dragons


----------



## geckoboy (Jul 25, 2012)

my only dragon in my collection is a water dragon here he is 
View attachment 260165
i call him Sir Gerald Perry Esquire or SGPE for short


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 25, 2012)

geckoboy said:


> my only dragon in my collection is a water dragon here he is
> View attachment 260165
> i call him Sir Gerald Perry Esquire or SGPE for short



Thw picture didnt work..


----------



## geckoboy (Jul 25, 2012)

hablaghsgsagahag rage like no pics work on APS the one i posted worked and you have to click a link instead of it just appearing 
hhmmmmm maybe if i do this.

SGPE pic


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 25, 2012)

geckoboy said:


> hablaghsgsagahag rage like no pics work on APS the one i posted worked and you have to click a link instead of it just appearing
> hhmmmmm maybe if i do this.
> 
> SGPE pic



Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
thats what it said ^

enclosure isn't done yet..

come on people, im sure theres haps of people that own them and would like to share pictures..?


----------



## Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

This one looked bored so I caught him and brought him home.


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 25, 2012)

Magpie said:


> This one looked bored so I caught him and brought him home.



i believe you..


----------



## bowss (Jul 26, 2012)

Magpie said:


> This one looked bored so I caught him and brought him home.



... and he did'nt run ? lol

View attachment 260199

four Eastern Water Dragons @ AmazingAmazon


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 26, 2012)

bowss said:


> ... and he did'nt run ? lol
> 
> View attachment 260199
> 
> four Eastern Water Dragons @ AmazingAmazon



your photo didn't work.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 26, 2012)

magpie that is so photoshoped  lol


----------



## bowss (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 260321


sorry there you go


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 26, 2012)

bowss said:


> View attachment 260321
> 
> 
> sorry there you go



great picture!


----------



## ghosts (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone know what happen to the albino water dragons? I know the original male died but he was breed to a normal female and she did produce babies....


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a poor photo but shows up some colour well





Same angle without flash





Ive uploaded these before but no harm in a double posting lol











Again i love my water dragons. I rekon they are even more interesting to watch than my beardies. They wake up in the morning and first thing they do is jump in their water and take a dookie then bask and eat some salad. Like clock work every day. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leahellem (Jul 27, 2012)

Where can i get my hands on some babies im located on the goldy but willing to travel abit?


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 27, 2012)

I was in reptile city here in Adelaide on the weekend and they had quite a few, i believe they ship.. might be worth a pm??


----------



## grizz (Jul 27, 2012)

Some locals


----------



## Native_EWD (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought these ones where funny aha,

5month old Eastern Water Dragons







Looks like male and female imo


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 27, 2012)

leahellem said:


> Where can i get my hands on some babies im located on the goldy but willing to travel abit?



i know gully reptiles and reptile city have them but its in adelaide but im fair sure that they will ship them.


----------



## someday (Jul 29, 2012)

my baby 1 would of loved to have 2


----------



## thepythonguy (Jul 31, 2012)

here's some of my babies


----------



## Jaws07 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't wait to get my water dragon


----------



## themadherp (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## geckoboy (Aug 1, 2012)

my only dragon in my collection  
View attachment 261055


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 1, 2012)

awesome stuff!!!! Stunning animals!


----------



## bowss (Aug 1, 2012)

up close and personal. enjoy


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone have a girl they wanna swap for a boy at all?? Bout the same age as mine?? All tail and toes included 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 4, 2012)

*And now, Taz*

Greetings from NYC. Here is Taz, who will be 11 this month. Bred by the late Bert Langerwerf, who I am sure some you have heard of. Taz was skittish as a baby, but he has grown to be quite responsive, well-behaved and sometimes I would swear he is being playful. I love him dearly. 

Q: Do most of you guys down under treat these as specimens to observe, or as shoulder pets like beardies? (In at least three aspects, they are better than beardies: They don't attack my other pets, 
they don't damage plants, and they live longer!)


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 4, 2012)

mine are skittish and just a look at pet atm but as they are getting older they are become less scared and skittish. id love mine to be a shoulder pet. im really quite taken by your photo. didnt really know they were kept by people in other countries as much because between them and a chinese water dragon i would have thought people choose the green one? got anymore flix of yours?


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 4, 2012)

View attachment 261289
View attachment 261290


Maybe this'll work:


----------



## mudgudgeon (Aug 11, 2012)

my two are 18months old, they were very skittish as hatches, but they have settled down a lot, My male is happy to be handled and sits on my shoulder, though he will launch off my shoulder at times! Im tall, so he is jumping 6ft to flat ground!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 19, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> Greetings from NYC. Here is Taz, who will be 11 this month. Bred by the late Bert Langerwerf, who I am sure some you have heard of. Taz was skittish as a baby, but he has grown to be quite responsive, well-behaved and sometimes I would swear he is being playful. I love him dearly.
> 
> Q: Do most of you guys down under treat these as specimens to observe, or as shoulder pets like beardies? (In at least three aspects, they are better than beardies: They don't attack my other pets,
> they don't damage plants, and they live longer!)
> ...



Wow Bert Langerwerf! He sure was passionate about water dragons.

I have started letting my big guy out to wander around the house during the day while I'm home. He rearranges the blinds in the lounge room window, dusts behind the tv unit for me, real helpful stuff.
After being out around me, he seems far more settled whilst being handled.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 19, 2012)

grizz said:


> Some locals



That is definitely one of the best looking male water dragons I have seen. Quite exquisite. Thanks for posting.

Blue


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 31, 2012)

My latest addition, a nice male to go outside with my girl Rogue this spring, his name is Villain:


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a few, these are just some of the more recent pics of my little guys 

No hating on the Beardie and Hatchie pic, i was there the whole time making sure no-one got eaten.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice pics revell. You did well to get two hatchies sitting on your hand at the same time!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Sep 3, 2012)

View attachment 264135




here are a couple of pics of my new dragons...i have 4 all up....hoping to get a nice male out of it.....they are 6 months old at the moment so cant tell what sex they are.....


----------



## mareebapython (Jan 15, 2013)

my little fella.


----------

